# Need some hairloss advice



## Jonathanks (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Second week into my first test cycle- and a question about hairloss.

I am prone to a receding hairline/hairloss, and have taken finasteride in the past (for about 2 years). Stopped that and continued to use rogaine foam, (about 3 years now) ,caffeine shampoo and saw palmetto. (Without any shed from coming off fina)

Over this time I have definately improved my hairline and thickness.

My question: Should I get myself some finasteride?

From experience am I likely to shed lots of hair without this drug( just because I'm prone) even with my current regime?

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Try Nizoral shampoo 2-3 times a week instead


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Look into running the right vitamins and minerals to encourage hair growth. Without those you are wasting your time with finasteride


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thunder99 said:


> Look into running the right vitamins and minerals to encourage hair growth. Without those you are wasting your time with finasteride


Why do you say that?

Finasteride blocks DHT at the follicle, which is the cause of androgenic alopecia.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Walker said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Finasteride blocks DHT at the follicle, which is the cause of androgenic alopecia.


Its not the only cause. There is more than one factor in hairloss. Vitamin deficiency is another.

Im pretty sure finasteride blocks the 5 alpha reductase enzyme. Not dht at the follicle.

If you have lost any hair already you wont be growing it back without the right nutrients which you wont find in your diet. Certainly not at the doses required. And if you eat bread/wheat products forget it


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thunder99 said:


> Its not the only cause. There is more than one factor in hairloss. Vitamin deficiency is another.
> 
> Im pretty sure finasteride blocks the 5 alpha reductase enzyme. Not dht at the follicle.
> 
> If you have lost any hair already you wont be growing it back without the right nutrients which you wont find in your diet. Certainly not at the doses required. And if you eat bread/wheat products forget it


DHT attacks follicles at the scalp, Finasteride reduces this action at the scalp and the prostate. (obviously scalp is the one you are concerned with for hairloss)

You can of course promote healthy growth/regeneration in all living tissue/cells with a good diet, but for MPB, DHT is the cause.

Bread/Wheat products????

Journal of Investigative Dermatology Symposium Proceedings - Use of Finasteride in the Treatment of Men With Androgenetic Alopecia (Male Pattern Hair Loss)


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

8



Jay Walker said:


> DHT attacks follicles at the scalp, Finasteride reduces this action at the scalp and the prostate. (obviously scalp is the one you are concerned with for hairloss)
> 
> You can of course promote healthy growth/regeneration in all living tissue/cells with a good diet, but for MPB, DHT is the cause.
> 
> Bread/Wheat products????


As i already stated DHT is just one cause of hair loss. You dont lose hair through that alone something is missing from your diet.

Also check out fibrosis.

Are you getting enough blood flow to the scalp?

Do you smoke/drink as this restricts cappilaries which supply blood to the root.

Im telling you now finasteride will only treat one of the symptoms. There is a lot more going on than just dht.

Finasteride blocks the 5 alpha reductase enzyme. This enzyme is responsible for cleaving test into dht. You need dht to be a man. So blocking this will come at a price.

IT DOES NOT BLOCK DHT AT THE FOLLICLE UNLIKE TOPICAL SPIRONOLACTONE.

Wheat products clog up your intestine and drastically lower your bodies ability to absorb nutrients.

Take or leave my advice i dont care either way. But if you rely solely on fin then your gonna have a bad time 100%


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thunder99 said:


> 8
> 
> As i already stated DHT is just one cause of hair loss. You dont lose hair through that alone something is missing from your diet.
> 
> ...


No need to shout.

I'll leave it, as most of it is nonsense. 

I'll go with medical facts and studies that back it up, Im nearly 40, have no hairloss and use Fin, so Im doing okay.

And I love a cheese sarnie!


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

You are tge epitome of the word moron.

Asks for advice

Gets advice from somebody whos spent years researching hairloss.

Ignores it

Ok.jpg


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thunder99 said:


> You are tge epitome of the word moron.
> 
> Asks for advice
> 
> ...


Id re-read the thread, I never asked for advice.................I questioned your 'advice'.

Researching for years doesnt make you correct.

Relax, good debate is healthy, no need to start shouting and stomping your feet.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Walker said:


> Id re-read the thread, I never asked for advice.................I questioned your 'advice'.
> 
> Researching for years doesnt make you correct.
> 
> Relax, good debate is healthy, no need to start shouting and stomping your feet.


I'd re-read the title of the thread.

Your hair needs all the right vitamins to grow. Thats basic.

Take all the finasteride you want but it wont fix the problem internally.

Also enjoy your limp dick and 0 sex drive

Edit: thought you were the OP. My bad. Nevertheless questioning my "advice" when you dont even understand the basics of how finasteride works is pretty ironic.


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Jay Walker said:


> No need to shout.
> 
> I'll leave it, as most of it is nonsense.
> 
> ...


finasteride systematically stops test from converting to the 5 aplha form known as dht. As it it taken internally it will systematically reduce roughly 70% of ur DHT and only 38% of ur scalp dht. it also stops other hormones from forming the 5 alpha from. DHT binds to the androgen 3-5 times more that test. DHT makes a man a man, hence DHT based steroids . Internally blocking it is not clever. I would like you to please cite one of these medical facts and studies that shows that finasteride blocks DHT at the follicle. You wont find them because they don't exist. So please don't talk about medical studies and facts when you have not read them. you are 100% wrong. As I said Fin actually blocks more dht internally than it does at the scalp. It can be a very dangerous drug. blood tests should be done regularly while on it and it should not be given out for vanity reasons.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

get a toupe its more natural.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Jonathanks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Second week into my first test cycle- and a question about hairloss.
> 
> ...


If it ain't broke don't fix it.

When what you are doing stops working then maybe its time to look at Finastriside.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

The side effects of Finasteride are horrendous for some . Id rather go bald.

The Post-Finasteride Syndrome Foundation - PFSFThe Post-Finasteride Syndrome Foundation | Dedicated to supporting research and finding treatments for PFS patients worldwide.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

What would you recommend then thunder? Curious to know


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Lots of hair loss threads popping up recently


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah I've used that. My dandruff are gone and I've noticed less hair fall.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Thunder99 said:


> Its not the only cause. There is more than one factor in hairloss. Vitamin deficiency is another.
> 
> Im pretty sure finasteride blocks the 5 alpha reductase enzyme. Not dht at the follicle.
> 
> If you have lost any hair already you wont be growing it back without the right nutrients which you wont find in your diet. Certainly not at the doses required. And if you eat bread/wheat products forget it


interesting... could you elaborate on nutrients? do you suggest bitamin biotin? what effect does bread/wheat have? first i've heard of this


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Gotista said:


> interesting... could you elaborate on nutrients? do you suggest bitamin biotin? what effect does bread/wheat have? first i've heard of this


Thats because he's talking total sh1te. Bread and hairloss, get real.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Propecia is for men seeking to stop their hair loss dead in its tracks. It is for men experiencing diffuse thinning, the formation of a bald spot in back, recession at the temples, or any combination of these. It is for men who realize the importance of scientific proof and data, and it is the foundation for every successful hair loss treatment regimen. Propecia gives you a solid, clinically-proven, 83% chance of keeping every bit of hair you have today, and that is a big deal. As it is an anti androgen treatment which stops the cause of hair loss, its major role is keeping your hair from getting any worse. Do not underestimate the importance of this. You must stop the cause of your hair loss to see optimal results from growth stimulant treatments like Rogaine Foam.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone used it on here without side effects?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

For me all the crazy DHT blocking chemicals out there really aren't worth the sides. Embrace your baldness people!


----------

